# new official nvidia drivers - 5328

## Moled

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-5328

enjoy, ive not had a chance to test them yet

----------

## floam

This sucks. I choosed today to reinstall everything, sitting at bootstrap right now  :Sad: . Is there a patch at minion.de yet?

----------

## Moled

not yet  :Sad: 

----------

## Moled

Linux Display Driver - IA32

Version: 1.0-5328

Operating System: Linux IA32

Release Date: December 22, 2003

Release Highlights

    * Supports latest GeForce FX and Quadro FX GPUs

    * Added support for UBB and FSAA Stereo.

    * Improved GLXPixamp support.

    * Added support for Red Hat Enterprise Linux 3.0.

    * Added support for GLX_SGI_swap_control.

    * Reduced CPU usage when OpenGL applications are syncing to vblank.

----------

## floam

Kind of odd that they didn't mention nvidia-settings -- did it make it into the final release?

----------

## _Nomad_

I must say it's odd that support for 2.6 kernel hasn't been added. after all, it's been out over a week, and looking at minion.de it can't be such a hard time making it 2.6 compatible

----------

## Moled

nvidia-settings is not there

and the performance so far seems to suck compaired to 4620

----------

## sms

The patch is now at minion.de, enjoy

 :Laughing: 

sms

----------

## scoobydu

Oooo, thx.

I'll give these a try  :Smile: 

edit: modified beta ebuilds seem to work here ... beta tended to lock up on me, so will need to try these latest 'stable'? release, before I comment  :Smile: 

glxgears looks fine, still around the 3500 mark ...

----------

## viperlin

no nvidia-settings? (and according to madpenguin.org they do support 2.6.0)

the thing didn't work but still they could have fixed it.

----------

## floam

Viperlin: Can you read? Madpenguin specifically states that there is *not* support for 2.6.

----------

## scrllock

Ebuilds for the 5328 drivers.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36286

----------

## neenee

hm.. i tried them. they both glx and the kernel

compiled fine, but when i tried to run startx, it

just produced a blinking cursor and X seemed

to have shutdown when i moved back to tty1.

very odd.

----------

## viperlin

 *floam wrote:*   

> Viperlin: Can you read? Madpenguin specifically states that there is *not* support for 2.6.

 

i saw the *words* "linux 2.6.0" and since the 4620 *drivers* work in 2.6.0 then *i* assumed it *meant* 2.6.0 support was *included*.   :Embarassed: 

*ok*

----------

## Ulukay

i've tried to install these stupid drivers manually and with the ebuilds, but i only get 5-10fps in glxgears (glxinfo tells me that nvidia opengl is used(

----------

## xeon3k

So what is performance like for everyone compared to 4620?

----------

## Nick W

I know this seems like a dumb question, but I have to ask: If I'm running 2.6 -> I guess I shouldnt install these then right?

Nick

----------

## _Nomad_

 *Nick W wrote:*   

> I know this seems like a dumb question, but I have to ask: If I'm running 2.6 -> I guess I shouldnt install these then right?
> 
> Nick

 

No... There's no problem installing them on 2.6. The nvidia drivers just don't support 2.6 "out of the box" so you need patches currently available on minion.de. after that, just install it.

Cheers

----------

## ejfinneran

I have a GeForce FX 5700 Ultra which was just supported by these new drivers.  They are less than impressive to say the least.  If you use the nvidia agp, X doesn't start.  If you use AGPgart, X can start but glxgears gets 14fps max.  Hope this gets sorted out soon.

----------

## Nick W

 *Quote:*   

> There's no problem installing them on 2.6. The nvidia drivers just don't support 2.6 "out of the box" so you need patches currently available on minion.de

 

Thanks for the clarification. I'll sitck with what I have I think till they support the 2.6

Cheers

Nick

----------

## scoobydu

 *Nick W wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   There's no problem installing them on 2.6. The nvidia drivers just don't support 2.6 "out of the box" so you need patches currently available on minion.de 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I'll sitck with what I have I think till they support the 2.6
> 
> Cheers
> ...

 

Like its been said, 2.6 is being supported via patches.

I've been running these new drivers for a couple of days now with no problem. 

It seems to depend on your card, how successful they are.

----------

## Angry Geek

I think quite a few people are having issues with the new release. Slashdot are running a story http://slashdot.org/articles/03/12/23/0256236.shtml. 

Guess I'll stick with my 4620 release. Like they say, "if it ain't broke don't try and fix it!"

----------

## _Nomad_

Just out of curiosity... Is anyone actually experiencing a better performance with these drivers... I've been using them during the day and I see no increase what so ever in performance... Actually there's a small decrease... And no nvidia-settings. 

And looking at these previous posts I'd say I'm not alone in feeling this  :Laughing: 

I actually belived we'd see an updated nvidia-settings handling twinview.

----------

## Drewgrange

Doesn't look so good. I think I'll stick to the 4620 betas

----------

## serotonin

i cant get either one of these drivers to work on my system.  x will start and run for 6 - 30 minutes before locking up the video card.  i sill have a moving mouse pointer, but thats it.  

i tried the 4620 ebuild that is on the forums and the newest dirivers with the minion patch on it.  im using an athlon xp2800+, on a viakt600 board.

frustrating to say the least  :Sad:   im out of class and ready to game, and i have to boot into *cough* windows to do it  :Smile: 

----------

## IWBCMAN

I tried the drivers the moment I heard aboiut them. I renamed the 4620 ebuilds to 5328 and renamed the 4620 diff in /files  to 5238. But I can't use these drivers. Firstly they slowed my graphics down. But more importantly My system hung each time I tried to play ET. Apparently something strange is going on at a very, very deep level. There was some kind of conflict with my SBlive card, probably due to "IQ sharing", the most evil stupid development in recent computer history. My SBlive card was being seriously mucked with- in fact on reboot the card reported different *features*- ie. when I looked at what alsamixer was showing the *devices* had changed-wierd. After the first hard crash I rebooted and suddenly had great rear speaker sound, first time ever, then after the second crass OSS had stopped working. Never seen anything like this and I am not sure if I should blame Nvidia, Creative Labs or Dell, my mainboard manufacturer........

----------

## astika

if it ain't broke, don't fix it  :Wink:   i think i will just stay with the older drivers, and

stay away from what seems to be, a lot of grief.   :Smile: 

----------

## The Mountain Man

The new drivers work great for me.  I have an FX5700 Ultra and have noticed a substantial improvement with the new drivers.

glxgears w/ 4620:

```
12597 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2519.400 FPS

14446 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2889.200 FPS

15000 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3000.000 FPS

13709 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2741.800 FPS

14738 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2947.600 FPS

14438 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2887.600 FPS

16142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3228.400 FPS

16027 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3205.400 FPS

14562 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2912.400 FPS

14357 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2871.400 FPS

14437 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2887.400 FPS

14326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2865.200 FPS
```

glxgears w/ 5328

```
21476 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4295.200 FPS

23581 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4716.200 FPS

20743 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4148.600 FPS

23856 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4771.200 FPS

23969 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4793.800 FPS

24048 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4809.600 FPS

23936 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4787.200 FPS

23986 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4797.200 FPS

23983 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4796.600 FPS

24095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4819.000 FPS

23997 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4799.400 FPS

24065 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4813.000 FPS
```

It almost doubled my performance!   :Very Happy:   The Unreal Tournement 2003 demo also plays noticably faster and smoother.

----------

## eNTi

that's nice for you, but for me the new drivers suck. it's not THAT bad, but i can't play starcraft under winex without jitters. it plays jerky, so it's a performance degradation.

i've got an asus TI4600 gf4.

----------

## nbensa

I can't even get X to boot  :Sad: 

Anyone using GF2 MX200 and Kernel 2.6.0-mm1 with these new drivers?

----------

## Moled

with me it installed the wrong libs

manually copy the tls ones across if xfree dies on loading the glx module

----------

## neenee

which files would i copy where?

----------

## asimon

They don't work here too. They just show a big black screen, no splash screen, no error messages. And back to the terminal everything is full of ascii garbage.

----------

## GentooBox

they work fine here.  :Smile: 

but no glxgears increase.

----------

## Beekster

Don't work here either.  GF4-ti4600.  No splash screen (nvidia logo).  Black screen, and console looks mostly like a greyed out console where the chars are light grey and the spaces between are a bit darker...

Weirdness, my precioussssss.....

Back to 4620 here.

----------

## discomfitor

Using 2.6.0-love2 and it doubled my performance.  Works great.

----------

## Viha

When starting X all I see is a smeared nvidia logo, changing to console works fine though as opposed to 4620 which works fine in X but shows ascii garbage when switching.

----------

## kleb

 *nbensa wrote:*   

> I can't even get X to boot 
> 
> Anyone using GF2 MX200 and Kernel 2.6.0-mm1 with these new drivers?

 

Yeah, I do.  Same problem.  White screen flashes twice and stays up.  Have to switch to vc to fix it.  Am trying love2 sources now.

----------

## TheCoop

very strange...with the new drivers, when X starts, the graphics card fan stops (fx5600 ultra). so I downgraded to 4496-r4 and the fan keeps right on going...

these drivers are b0rked at a very deep level...

----------

## mikepb78

Makes you wonder how they test these drivers?

BTW, which of the drivers are the most stable?

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCoop

I was playing ut2003, and the fan temp reached 70C...

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

nVidia drivers work with kernel ! Yay! I'm SO happy!

For some reason it made this computer fast, too. It used to be quite sluggish, I thought it was because it's a castrated CPU (read : Duron - those things have way too little cache), but no... Now it's good!

Am gonna compile KDE now (*that* *will* take *ages* anyway... but there). There was a bad symbol somewhere in libglcore, but now that all is installed properly it will work!

Thank you all very much! I didn't even have to ask to find how to make it work. Yip!

 :Surprised:  ! It's fast, too! 

oberon corwin # glxgears 

12067 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2413.400 FPS

12477 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2495.400 FPS

12430 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2486.000 FPS

13149 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2629.800 FPS

13152 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2630.400 FPS

I didn't think it would go anywhere above 1000...

----------

## Moled

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> I was playing ut2003, and the fan temp reached 70C...

 

how did you find that out?

----------

## TheCoop

 *Moled wrote:*   

>  *TheCoop wrote:*   I was playing ut2003, and the fan temp reached 70C... 
> 
> how did you find that out?

 

I've got a nice temp probe on the cpu and gfx card heatsinks

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nbensa

Those who are running 5328, are running KDE too?

Thanks,

Norberto

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## binny

the 4620 and 4496 didn't work with my geforce fx 5650 but the 4363 works...

With those drivers glxgears give me a maximum of 2253 fps... with the new 5328, I got 2841 fps...

And I don't have any problem with

kernel 2.4.23... 

XFree86 Version 4.3.99.14

kde 3.2 beta2

----------

## barnie

I have an ASUS FX5600

I have recently masked 4469 on my system too. With those drivers it isn't possible to activate OverScan on the TV-Out, also when I switch back to console by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F? automatic scrolling and cursor positioning is permanent disabled.

With the 4363 drivers both features work perfectly. The only problem with 4363 I can notice is that the character output on the TV-Out is screwed up when I leave X, but thats not a big problem, because I don't need it.

Does anybody know, if the problems, I have described are fixed in 5328. Absolute 3D power is not my highest priority.

----------

## aardvark

Hmm, these drivers work with my old tntII! They even give the impression of faster 2d. The glxgears score is however borked as the score has reduced a factor 30 , whereas a game like tuxracer works just fine. 

I also noticed that is not possible for me to start a second x-session with the command 

```

startx -- :1

```

which kinda sucks....

revering to the previous version....

----------

## anarchist

Do you all use the standard ebuild? .. because i cant seem to get them working with the standard ebuild, just blank screen and when i switch to console 1 x crashes. This seems to happen when he wants to load the glx file ... any ideas? 

According to the fan stopping, that would be great because it would mean that the 2d and 3d modes would work under linux, im getting problems with my hearing because of the fan on my recently bought 5700 ultra, which is a nice card indeed  :Wink: 

The tls fix did it for me ... so im up running the 5328 drivers, but at any rate i didnt experience the usual setback to 2d mode which the card does under windows :-/

at any rate i get around 5000 frames in glxgears with my athlon xp at 1800mhz ...

----------

## dedeaux

Well, I thought I would add my status with these drivers to the thread.

After they showed up in portage I emerged them.  As usual, I waited to see what broke or remained broke.

I must say this.  I like them.  For starters, switching to vt(ctrl-shft-f1) works properly on my laptop now with a GeForce4 440 Go.  When rebooting or shutting down the text console now displays.  So, something has been done to make that work. 

I also am sensing better performance in X.

One other noticable change for my machine is more smooth and clear fonts.

----------

## cylgalad

 *aardvark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> startx -- :1
> ...

 

It works with my FX5600, maybe it's a TNT issue  :Wink: 

----------

## gurke

working with a geforce fx 5650 go and kernel 2.4.23 vanilla+bluetooth patches. the only thing is that my screen flashes for half a second sometimes (about every 30 minutes).

----------

## nbensa

I fixed my problem with this comment from "bugs" https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36551#c15

Regards,

Norberto

----------

## dalu

kernel 2.6.0

gffx 5900

nvagp

no problems

about 7% less fps in glxgears but it doesn't matter much

----------

## Jon Beilin

 *gurke wrote:*   

> working with a geforce fx 5650 go and kernel 2.4.23 vanilla+bluetooth patches. the only thing is that my screen flashes for half a second sometimes (about every 30 minutes).

 

i'm using the same card and i have the same problem. really wish i could fix it as it is fairly annoying (perhaps every 10 or 15 mins here)

----------

## gnarlin

2d works and I can start x. 3d "works".. but I get around 5ish fps !!!! YES ... FIVE frames per second ! And if I try to emerge older drivers I get en error message saying that there is a driver version conflict, that kernel driver is 4496 but glx is 5328. Yes, I have installed but the glx and kernel modules of the same version. So I am stuck with the trashy 5328.

Just as a side question. Does anyone know of any gfxcard that has good 3d performance and has COMPLETELY open source drivers ?

----------

## neenee

after using the fix from bugzilla, they work fine for me.

----------

## gnarlin

no, that "fix" does NOT work for me.. sorry

Tried it, but glxgears didn't even start then. I have reverted back to the previous drivers, which work fine. I blame nvidia for not open-sourcing their driver, or at least the portions of it that are not licensed from others.

----------

## Freak_NL

I'm completely lost on this one.. Some people report performance doubling or even greater, some people see perfomance drop to the level of a S3 Virge..

I have a GeForce ti4200 based card, a Leadtek A280. Good card. These drivers decimate my glxgears score.  :Sad: 

With 4496 I have Warcraft III running flawless on wine. With 5328 I can't even reach the "quit" button because of the low performance. Odd..

Well, back to 4496 then. My only objection is the constant Nvidia driver related kernel oopses (not fatal and usually unnoticed though) and sometimes (luckily, not often) a complete system crash..

Nvidia seems to be the achilles-heel of my system, but such is the price of gaming I suppose.   :Confused: 

----------

